# What do you think is the next big thing in pastry?



## toshibaaa (Nov 8, 2012)

What do you think is the next big thing? ... I don't mean like a trend type of pastry

I thought cupcakes was going to die out but still around and people still opening cupcake shops

Also out of nowhere macarons is pretty much the latest thing. Macarons are typical in french pastry shops and has been around for quite a while and wasnt givng macarons much notices until like a few years ago. Now there are macaron shops and macaron blogs etc


----------



## rat (Mar 2, 2006)

I am glad the cupcake and maccaroon fads are waning. I see the trend going to more retro homebaked styles. All those cupcake shops are struggling and the next logical step for them would be to expand into retail bakery offerings. Personally I am glad to see the resurgance of local bakeries. In my area thay have been all but wiped out by the supermarkets.


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

What I've seen recently is an attempt to raise the quality of the almighty doughnut; in an attempt to give it more flavor, less grease and fat, and  increase its' shelf life.  

We're talking yeast raised here.

The results are dismaying so far, but the food scientists are working on it.

I wish they could get the taste better though.

When I walk into a bakery in the early morning hours and buy a doughnut, I don't want to taste chemicals, not in the dough, nor in the filling.  

Yikes


----------



## thetincook (Jun 14, 2002)

I just read about Grant Achatz doing this pinata thing. He makes a pinata out of chocolate and fills it with cookies, candies, and chocolates and drops it on your table to shatter it.

Sounds pretty dramatic for the effort.


----------



## vera cresta (Nov 26, 2012)

Trends point out to meringue-based type of pastries/desserts. Hope this helps.


----------



## prettycake (Dec 23, 2011)

To me any new trend is welcome as long as they taste the way they are suppose to taste, not shredded cardboard or plain water. I like pastries that taste "normal"


----------



## jcakes (Feb 18, 2007)

Personally, I'm on a mission to get pavlovas on more menus - filled with passionfuit curd, topped with whipped cream and fruit, it's heaven!


----------



## toshibaaa (Nov 8, 2012)

Yeah I heard about the doughnut... interesting concept... usually nothing beat the real stuff comparing to what scientists create for it... sometime it is what it is

that pinata seems expensive for one person to buy 

I noticed a common pattern for popular dessert/pastries is the versatile of flavours that can be put in one type of pastry/desserts like the cupcake and macarons. cupcakes, there are different cake flavours and frosting flavours and same goes for macarons with different fillings.

pavlovas seem like a pretty cool idea... I hope it works out for you


----------



## rosesen (Aug 10, 2010)

Cake in  jar

Anything on a stick

Macarons

Pies

Gluten free

Health conscious baking

Simple, wholesome baking, less frills. Higher quality products with less preservatives. The upcoming generations seem to be very health conscious

OR on the other spectrum.... for plated desserts.... interactive, tells a story, a sensory experience


----------



## toshibaaa (Nov 8, 2012)

I remember pies was suppose to be a trend like a year or two ago ... But didn't explode like cupcake and macarons 

What do you guys think of choux pastry for eclair and other related choux goodies? It can use different filling like pastry cream, whipped cream, curd, actual fruits. Even different flavours of glaze as well


----------



## laurenlulu (Sep 9, 2012)

I'm not sure what it will be but I am *hoping* that it will be giant buttery stuffed croissants. I can eat the heck outta those things and would love all sorts of fillings, savory and sweet! Roasted asparagus/white truffle butter, candied ginger/prosciutto, black raspberry/mascarpone, the options are endless. It would be worth buying a couple pairs of elastic waist pants to be able to endulge.


----------



## wizarddrummer (Dec 26, 2012)

Most people can't discriminate between a cupcake made with margarine or butter or even oil for that matter.

They see Gourmet and they'll pay a little more.

But, with the current economy being in shambles in most places Mom and Pop shops simply can not compete with the Supermarkets.

The Mom and Pop shops make a better product (most of them) using better ingredients (more love and care as well I might add) than the supermarkets but when people are looking for a bargain they'll choose the Supermarket because the prices is a little better.

Many people wouldn't know the difference between a true butter cream icing and something out of a can.

Supermarkets have serious buying power. The really BIG Supermarkets (chains with distribution centers) can buy by the truckload or railroad containers.

Small shops can't compete with the ingredients price. Eggs, Flour, Milk, Chocolate, Baking Powder / Soda, all of these things are cheaper by the truck load than buying them in solo 50lb bag quantities. Supermarkets can afford the 80 quart Hobart / or other brand mixers, the rotary ovens, conveyer systems, etc.

In most cases the supermarket can put out a finished product for about the same price that the ingredients cost the Mom and Pop shop.


----------

